# inexpensive cooling system for a small cuddy cabin



## bcallihan (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm thinkingabout buying a 21' to 24' w/a in the near future and I want to be able to acutally use the cabin for overnight trips. I know most of these boats don't have cooling systems for the cabins and I imagine it gets pretty hot down there in the summer months. I was wandering if any of you knew of something that would keep the cabin relatively cool that doesn't cost a fortune. Or does a good ol' fashion fan work. Any info would be helpful. :hotsun


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have never needed anything. Most of the time on the water, there is a breeze. And opening the windows/hatch is enough to keep it cool enough. We have a fan mounted in there to add a little extra circulation. But I have never been too hot in there with the windows and hatch open.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I once spent a coupleweeks a yearin the Louisiana Summers as a Children's Camp Counselor. *

*The cabins had no air conditioning. I would take a wet sheet and drape it over me to go to sleep. It worked very well!!*

*During the night I would wake up cold and look for the blanket.*

*So the cheapest way I know to stay cool is with a wet sheet!!!*


----------



## bcallihan (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, You gotta love a wet sheet in the middle of the night, NOT.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

My dad's ******* friend had the best rig ever. He took an old cooler and cuta hole in oneside and replaced it with a screen. On the other side he cut a hole for a 12 volt fan. He would place a large block of ice in the cooler and the fan would blow across the ice and presto you have an AC. He would fish all summer with his curtians up stepping in and out of the AC as needed. Hopes this helps but I have to say I have never had a problem at night. Just drink plenty of beer... you will sleep.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i saw a fan that mount to the top of a cooler in a magazine ,or at boaters world not sure if you dont wont to make one yourself.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

buy a 100-150 dollar window unit. salt water will kill it but could last 1 or 2 years


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Fill the cabin with ice, then sit in the ice.


----------

